# selling full frames for consumption



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I sell newly drawn and filled foundationless comb honey primarily to other beekeepers to cut/package themselves and sell at Farmers Markets. I sell about two a year to retail customers. Not a big market for comb honey out here.


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

I've had a lot of requests for comb honey, but nobody is willing to pay for it. The last comment was that it should be less because I didn't have to extract it. I don't think I would even try to sell an entire frame.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Several years ago I saw a special rack for holding a full frame of comb honey for serving. It was expensive for what it did but there must be a market for it. Cut comb honey has to be more expensive due to the value of the comb being included. Chunk comb honey is the same way. $2.00 premium for the chunk, $5 for the cut comb when sold as 1-1/2# portions.


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Those racks are used by resturants, hotels caterers etc in breakfast/dessert service so customers can serve themselves comb honey with cheese/ fruit tec.
Marketing full frames is usually to that hotel/ caterers group.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

texanbelchers said:


> I've had a lot of requests for comb honey, but nobody is willing to pay for it. The last comment was that it should be less because I didn't have to extract it. I don't think I would even try to sell an entire frame.





I think full frames of comb are the easiest money I make. I just slip foundationless medium frames between drawn combs in the honey supers. Put on a good hive in a good flow. Sort as they come into the extracting room. Let customer choose the ones he wants to buy. Weigh his box and combs. Weigh them when he brings back the empty frames. No extracting, no filtering, no bottling, no cutting, no packaging, no labeling. Or sell them frame and all. I get $12-$15 a pound in the frame for the honey plus frame cost if they are keeping it.


----------

